# Office2007 nach Win-Neuinstallation wiederherstellen?



## ruyven_macaran (14. Januar 2009)

Moin.
Kennt jemand einen Weg, eine Office07 Installation wiederherzustellen, nachdem man das Betriebssystem neu installieren musste?
Programmdateien und z.T. auch das, was unter "Eigene Dateien" abgelegt sein könnte, sind noch vorhanden (da auf anderen Laufwerken befindlich), aber Registry-Einträge&Co sind verloren gegangen.

Da ich das ganze für ein Projekt auf meinem Rechner installiert bekommen habe, dass eigentlich schon länger hätte abgeschlossen werden sollen, möchte ich ungern fragen, ob ich CD und Key nochmal haben kann...

(Anm.: OpenOffice ist vermutlich keine Alternative, ich brauch den vollen Funktionsumfang von Excel07)


----------



## ForgottenRealm (14. Januar 2009)

Hi 

Such mal nach Office Resource Kit Tools (oder ORK).

Die müsste es auch für Office 2007 geben, bin mir da aber nicht so sicher. Damit kann man die Einstellungen und soweiter exportieren und nach einer neuinstallation von Windows wieder mit dem selben Programm importieren.

Funktioniert zumindest unter 2000 und 2003 problemlos.

Den Key kannst du mit "Keyfinder" auslesen und ebenfalls, wie gesagt falls es sie gibt, mit den ORK Tools in eine Office Installation einbinden.


----------



## OctoCore (14. Januar 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Programmdateien und z.T. auch das, was unter "Eigene Dateien" abgelegt sein könnte, sind noch vorhanden (da auf anderen Laufwerken befindlich), aber Registry-Einträge&Co sind verloren gegangen.



Das heißt, die Dateien, die der MSInstaller bei der Installation in "\Windows\Installer\" geschrieben hat sind futsch? Überhaupt alles was die Office-Installation auf deine Systempartition geschrieben hat?
Und auch keinen Office-Daten-Träger? Für eine Reparaturinstallation, dafür sind aber die Dateien in \Installer\ nötig.

Update: Das ist natürlich Quark, wenn du eine komplett neue Registry hast, dann nützen dir die Dateien in \Installer\ auch nichts, weil keine Seriennummer in der Registry steht.

Dann musst du wahrscheinlich doch fragen.
Auch nirgendwo ein Backup einer alten Registry, aus der man die Seriennummer klauben kann?

Alternativ, gibt es bei MS keine 30-Tage-Demoversion von 2007 mehr?


----------



## Sash (14. Januar 2009)

also ich hät ja die wichtigsten doc gesichert und die platte formatiert, alles neu drauf gemacht.. sauberer und sicherer.

edit: ok das mit dem key ist so ne sache..


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Januar 2009)

Tjo, ich hätte mir das alles gerne komplett ersparrt - aber wenn das Mainboard abraucht und sich Windows weigert, auf dem neuen zu booten, hat man ein Problem 
Ich hab nur dass, was ich durch meine Installationsprinzipien auf anderen Laufwerken hatte (d.h. das Programmverzeichniss und "eigene Dateien" und dass, was Windows bei einer Neuinstallation ohne vorherige Formatierung übrig lässt. (keine Reparaturinstallation, der Installer hat sich von der bestehenden Installation so durcheinander bringen lassen, dass ich einige inis&co löschen musste, bis er eine Windows-freie Platte erkannt hat)
Was letzteres ist, hab ich noch nicht rausgesucht (hab auch keine Ahnung, was Office so hinterlegt.
Wenn jemand die genauen Dateinamen kennt, könnte ich mal gucken, ob sich noch was wiederherstellen lässt - das letzte mal hab ich von eine 40GB Platte, die nicht randvoll war, 45GB Daten retten können 

@Sash: Die eigentlichen Officedokumente sind mehrfach gesichert.
Aber ich selbst besitze nur Office XP, damit kann ich an denen nicht weiterarbeiten.


----------



## OctoCore (14. Januar 2009)

Naja... den Ordner \Programme\gemeinsame dateien\microsoft shared\
hast du wohl noch, gell?
Das ist ja schon von Vorteil.
Stellt sich nur die Frage, was Office so nebenbei in die Windows-System-Verzeichnisse installiert. Ich habe keinen Dunst.
Zwingend nötig ist die alte Registry, mindestens die Datei SOFTWARE  aus System32\config 
Wenn du die hast, kannst du sie ja mit "Struktur laden" in Regedit einlesen, wo sie unter dem von dir gewählten Namen in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE erscheint. Da gehst du dann nach "Microsoft" und exportierst den Office-Zweig. Die Regdatei paßt du dann per Suchen/Ersetzen von z.B. "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\das ist die alte registry\Microsoft\Office" nach "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Office" an. Anschließend importieren. Dann hast du schonmal die wichtigsten Einträge inklusive Produktkey wieder.
Preisfrage ist, ob das reicht, oder ob man das Ganze auch mit ntuser.dat für die HKEY_Current_User-Einträge von Office zelebrieren muss. Wenn es überhaupt funktioniert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Januar 2009)

Jup, die gemeinsamen Dateien sind noch da.
Von "Software"(.del) hab ich 1-2 beschädigte Varianten geretet, ntdat ist komplett erhalten - XP hat freunlicherweise den alten Benutzerordner nicht überschrieben, sondern einen neuen angelegt. "Struktur laden" kann ich aber nicht finden - nur "importieren" und da will er eine .reg Dateistruktur haben, die nicht mal die aktuelle "Software" aufweißt.


----------



## aurionkratos (14. Januar 2009)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Alternativ, gibt es bei MS keine 30-Tage-Demoversion von 2007 mehr?



Gibt es, auch wenn der dl nur mit dem IE geht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Januar 2009)

Hmm - auch wenn man kapiert, wies funktionieren soll, nützt es nichts.
Die Einträge aus der ntuser hab ich jetzt im current_user. (darunter auch einen Schlüssel mit verdächtig langem Namen - weiß jemand, in welcher Form der Office-Key daherkommt?)
Beim Öffnen von "software" gibts dagegen eine Fehlermeldung (Strukturfehler). 
Aber: Wenn ich die aktuelle software öffne, kommt auch was von wegen "... wurde wiederhergestellt" und der neue Eintrag enthält nur den Schlüssel, der sonst im Stammverzeichniss steht - sonst nichts.
Kanns sein, dass die Daten nochmal woanders gespeichert werden.


----------



## OctoCore (14. Januar 2009)

Der Schlüssel hat das Format des Windows-Schlüssels, wie er unter Sytemeigenschaften dargestellt wird: xxxxx-xxx-xxxxxxx-xxxxx und hat in der Registry den simplen Namen "ProductID". Er findet sich leider nur im Local_Machine-Zweig, nicht beim Current_User.
Keine funktionierende SOFTWARE-Datei, keine Kekse. Deine Datei ist anscheinend korrupt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Januar 2009)

Misst,  son Format hats definitiv nicht.
Gibt es eine Software, mit der man teilweise defekte Registrydateien auslesen kann?
(Wenn ich das Ding im Editor öffne, finde ich sogar Bezeichungen in Klartext - es steckt also noch jede Menge verwertbare Information drin. Aber natürlich sind die eigentlichen Werte und Positionien nur Ansammlungen von yyyyyy, Sonderzeichen und Kästchen, so dass ich sie ohne regedit nicht verwerten kann. Regedit weigert sich aber, solange nicht alles intakt ist  )


----------



## OctoCore (15. Januar 2009)

Ich hab mal spaßeshalber einen Hexeditor auf SOFTWARE aus meinem Registry-Backup losgelassen: Per Text-Suche nach ProductID wurde ich sogar fündig. Natürlich gibt es jede Menge IDs, auch von MS, erkennen kann man es daran, dass im Umfeld auch was von "Office" zu lesen ist. Nützt aber nicht viel, zumindest nicht für eine Neuinstallation, den es ist ja der "übersetzte" Schlüssel, der mit dem Eingabekey nicht zu tun hat. Dafür bräuchte man einen Rückübersetzer.
Update: ProductID war eingebettet in "DigitalProductIDX", such lieber direkt danach.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Januar 2009)

Hilft auch nicht, ist wohl zu sehr beschädigt 
Um sowas in Zukunft zu vermeiden:
Kannst du mal alle an Registry&Co beteiligte Dateien nennen?
Die gehören ab sofort zum Back-Up-Plan...


----------



## OctoCore (16. Januar 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hilft auch nicht, ist wohl zu sehr beschädigt


Mehr fällt mir leider nicht ein.


> Um sowas in Zukunft zu vermeiden:
> Kannst du mal alle an Registry&Co beteiligte Dateien nennen?
> Die gehören ab sofort zum Back-Up-Plan...



Na, was in "\windows\system32\config\" steht (wichtig davon sind die Dateien ohne Dateiendung) und die diversen NTUSER.DAT der auf deinem System vorhandenen User. Äh... mir fällt grade auf, dass du dein BS noch nicht genannt hast. Sollte es XP sein, möchte ich dir

ERUNT - The Emergency Recovery Utility NT
=========================================
Registry Backup and Restore for Windows NT/2000/2003/XP

ans Herz legen.
Das hat mir schon öfter den A**** gerettet, als ich zählen kann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Januar 2009)

Jup, ist XP. (und mitlerweile sind auch alle Spuren der alten Installation vernichtet - jetzt hab ich zwar kein Office, aber nach 2 Monaten endlich mal wieder ein funktionierendes System  )

Das Tool werde ich mir mal zu Gemüte führen.


----------

